

"Hacker Monthly": now available in e-book format - dpapathanasiou
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/now-you-can-read-hacker-monthly-on-ebook-read

======
almost
I just got the paper version in the post yesterday and it's awesome! Keep up
the good work, I'll definitely subscribe if ypu make that an option.

~~~
yesimahuman
Agreed. Simply fantastic.

------
aohtsab
just got mine this morning — I thought I saw in the editor's note that you had
no prior design experience. I don't believe you! =) Looks really, really
great.

My only criticism is the giant blocks of text — breaking them up with a
pullout quote/picture/chart would do wonders. (I worked in newspaper layout
before getting involved in programming)

If you're looking for a design book, my newspaper swore by Tim Harrower's
"Newspaper Designer's Handbook".

But again, excellent job! I'm excited for future issues, and, like @almost,
you can also definitely count me as a subscriber.

------
iamwil
Oddly enough, I find the print harder to read. Multi columns, distracting
pictures, huge quotes to take me away from the content, and low font to line-
height ratios...

I guess I've just gotten use to reading online, esp w/ readable.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Do you mean the pdf file?

The e-book version is based on html, so there are no multiple columns, and the
text is flowable, searchable, resizable, etc.

~~~
iamwil
I guess I'll have to try the e-book version and see what I'm missing out on.

------
bsgamble
Is it just me, or has <http://hackermonthly.com> been Fireballed? I can't get
it to respond.

~~~
pistoriusp
Isn't "fireballed" a term used for when daringfireball.net/ John Gruber links
to a website and it goes down?

Like the slashdot effect from simpler times.

------
tlrobinson
Is there any way to get this into iBooks directly from the iPad, or do you
have to sync with iTunes? If the latter, that's annoying.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Yeah, going through iTunes is a drag.

Unfortunately, that's the only way we know it will work.

------
Luyt
Is it me, or is there no plaintext or PDF version?

~~~
bearwithclaws
PDF: <http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-issue1-revised.pdf>

~~~
Luyt
Thanks ;-) Got it.

------
dpcan
I'm sorry, but I had to laugh when the "Hacker Monthly" blog post told me on
which devices I would be able to read the eBook. You should know your audience
a little better than that I think. Just being snarky :)

The easiest way to read the eBook: save the PDF to the eBook folder on your
DropBox and it's already on all your devices.

~~~
jacquesm
Right, because every hacker news reader uses dropbox...

~~~
albemuth
If they don't they should ;)

